# Have you tried this supplier??



## iouJC (Nov 20, 2010)

Bulk Foods.com
I was going to post a link, but the site stopped me.....
Got an order from them 2 weeks ago.....I am very pleased. You have to re-package everything, as it is just in plastic or foil bags, but the quality was great and the flavor of what I have tried is wonderful!! They are also reasonable in price.
Look under the sections on "Food" "Specials" and "Baking" and you will be amazed at what is available! They also have things that are hard to find, like Amaranth, Quinona and also seeds for sprouting.


----------



## SaskDame (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes, they were recommended to me by a restaurant supplier. And from this far away the packaging keeps the shipping costs down to manageable. Back filled some of my dismal garden shortfall in September with Bulk Foods.

Quick look up is to google "agar agar".


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Is this the place?

Bulk Spices Nuts Chocolates and Bulk Candy at Bulkfoods.com


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Great site! $5 for shipping on orders of over $75, can't beat that for bulk grains and all.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the link! I found a few things I want and with that shipping they'll actually be reasonablly priced too!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the link. Good prices on nuts.


----------



## SaskDame (Aug 27, 2010)

This is the one I used and am happy with:

Bulk Spices Nuts Chocolates and Bulk Candy at Bulkfoods.com

Tried to delete this thing and apparently it did not work. The link shows up differently than the address bar (duh).


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm intrigued by the coconut powder to make coconut milk for using in baking and stuff.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

We used to have Bulkfoods stores in our big nearby town and I used to buy tons of stuff from them as I could get as much as I wanted or as little till the day I saw a nasty dirty woman walking down the nuts and candy aisle putting her nasty hands in the bins and taking handfuls of stuff and eating it and licking her fingers and then go into another bin and get another handful of something else.... Needless to say those stores did go out of business here. But I would have no problems buying from them online tho. Just a heads up on those bulk bins in stores I have seen very well dressed people eating from the bins too... Now I just buy if the foods are wrapped or it is one of those pull to dispense bins where people can not reach in.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I saw a lady in Sam's Club last week open up a package of grapes and eat it right in the store.....BUT not out of the packages of grapes she HAD IN HER HAND!!!  My mom was with me and I made a comment loud enough to her that if the lady who did that did not hear it she had to be deaf! 
I have an Aunt that works for Walmart and she said they are not allowed to say anything to people who are eating stuff in the store! She said it is not the least bit unusual for people to walk around eat nearly the entire bag of something that you pay by the pound for and then get up to the register and only pay for what is left!! It happens more often than you think it would!


I got a 50# bag of Quick Oats for $22.95 last week at my local bulk goods store so the prices on this site seem a little steep.


----------



## iouJC (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, Uncle Joe, that is the site. I am very pleased with it.
Pam, the prices on the grains, flours, and sugars are high, but the other things are very reasonable and for those of us who live in the boonies the shipping saves a BUNDLE. I can't go to a Sam's or Costco unless I want to make it a day long trip, as the closest one is over 100 miles away and driving on 2 lane highway most of the way, so I save just in the gas mileage, especially now. So with no access except very occassionally, this is a real deal for me. I found the prices on the dried fruit and vegetables and especially on hard to find items, like the amaranth and the sprouting seeds very reasonable compared to the tiny health food store here, that charges 3 dollars for a thimble full!! (and even it is 30 miles away!)


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*LDS cannery supplier*

I am not a Mormon, but I go to the cannery occassionally to purchase food from them. I understand that not all LDS canneries allow non-members to purchase and can food there, but my local cannery does. I have been there a number of times, and one time the guy working tried to tell me about their beliefs. I was cordial and told him that I didn't believe everything they did. (I was there for my own purpose and didn't want to offend him, nor have to defend my beliefs.) That was the only time out of about a dozen trips there.

I keep reading about the prices are paying at Sam's, etc. Current prices have just made a significant jump for them, but some examples:
25 # quick oats are $15.95
25# white wheat is $11.45. Not long ago it was $6.something.

You can use their canning facilities to can your food in #10 cans with oxygen absorbers and labels for your cans. They will help you get started, and sometimes they will join right in and work beside you until you are done. Or, you can purchase food in bags as listed on their price sheet.

They do not have a huge list, but I find it a great place to get the basics: beans, rice, flour, sugar, oats, milk, macaroni, spagetti, hot cocoa mix, dried refried beans, dried onions and more. They also often have wet pack foods: beans, soups, jams and jellies, honey, tomatoes, salsa. It varies everytime I go.

I suggest if you live in a large metro area, look them up and call them to see if they will sell to you, or not.

Current price list:
http://providentliving.org/pfw/mult...091_BSS_HCS_OrderForm_Mar_2011_US_ENG_pdf.pdf


----------

